# This Week on XM Radio



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM is more then the best music! XM Has special as well which are worth the price of the service alone!

Here are this weeks XM Specials reprinted from the XM Signal Newsletter!

-= TUESDAY =-
66 RAW World Premiere # 11 
RAW - XM 66 
Listen For... 
Raw brings you God's Favorite, the brand new album by N.O.R.E. Hear a cut off the new album every hour, all day. Be sure to check out the schedule for more shows for Black Music Month at http://www.xmradio.com/programming/black_music.html.

The Cornerstone Radio Special 
The Torch - XM 31 
2 PM ET 
An insider's sound picture of the ultimate music experience. Four days of fellowship in the central Illinois town of Bushnell, featuring music from The Choir, Stavesacre, Mike Knott, Poor Old Lu and Over the Rhine.

Interview: Nicholas Payton 
Real Jazz - XM 70 
8 PM ET 
Grammy winning trumpeter Nicholas Payton sits down with Real Jazz's Maxx Myrick to discuss his career, influences and his latest release Dear Louis. Be sure to check out the schedule for more shows for Black Music Month at http://www.xmradio.com/programming/black_music.html.

30 Minutes With The Heathen 
Deep Tracks - XM 40 
11 PM ET 
George Taylor Morris brings you the exclusive Deep Tracks David Bowie interview, with songs from the new Heathen CD.

-= Wednesday =-
Interview: John Hicks 
Real Jazz - XM 70 
Noon ET 
Maxx Myrick sits down with jazz legend John Hicks and discusses his 30 year career. Featuring a special live performance by John Hicks. Be sure to check out the schedule for more shows for Black Music Month at http://www.xmradio.com/programming/black_music.html.

2002 NBA Draft - Live 
ESPN Radio - XM 140 
7:25 PM ET 
Jim Durham hosts the 2002 NBA Draft from Madison Square Garden in NY, with expert analysis from Quinn Buckner, Fred Carter and David Aldridge. Interviews with the players selected, along with coaches and general managers.

Live from NY 
Unsigned - XM 52 
8 PM ET 
Join host Pat DiNizio for a conversation with Record Producer/Engineer Joe Blaney (Lauryn Hill, Soul Asylum, Keith Richards, The Clash, Prince). Pat and Joe discuss how records are produced and engineered and the psychology of record production. They'll even listen to and critique some unsigned artists!

Genesis 
The Rhyme - Channel 65 
9 PM ET 
Exploring the elements of the art. This week we talk about some of hip hop's greatest producers like Dr. Dre, Marly Marl, Pete Rock, Primo and their contributions to the sound of hip hop.

-= Thursday =- 
Class Reunion 
The 70s - XM 7 
1 PM ET 
Eric Chase counts down the Top 79 songs from 1979. Hear your favorites from Chic, Eagles, Fleetwood Mac and The Knack.

Interview: Tony Rebel 
The Joint - XM 101 
5 PM ET 
Native Wayne Jobson meets up with dancehall king Tony Rebel at the recent One Love Festival in Washington DC, June 2002. Tony talks about his music and how reggae has changed.

Message Songs: Part 3 
The Groove - XM 64 
8 PM ET 
We'll be getting our Groove On with hit songs of the Civil Rights era from Earth, Wind and Fire, O'Jays, Harold Melvin, Maze and more.

Norman Brown Exclusive World Premiere: Just Chillin 
Watercolors - XM 71 
10 PM ET 
Hear the world premiere of Norman Brown's new CD Just Chillin' in its entirety at 10 PM ET, with extra Norman Brown music all day long.

-= Friday =-
MTV's Shore Thing - Live 
MTV Radio - XM 25 
12 Noon ET 
Pop sensation Enrique Iglesias, Dr. Dre's new soul protege, Truth Hurts and R&B newcomer Amerie are hanging out at the MTV Beach House. Join Yvonne Velazquez at MTV's Shore Thing Beach House in Seaside Heights, New Jersey. Every Friday and Sunday throughout the summer.

Zuill Bailey: XM Performance 
XM Classics - XM 110 
2 PM ET 
Tune in for an exclusive recital by cellist Zuill Bailey and pianist Clinton Adams, recorded in XM's new Live Performance Studio. Includes music by Bach, Brahms, Debussy, and Victor Herbert. Zuill talks to Martin Goldsmith about his background, his influences, his rare 17th century cello, and his appearances as a murderous cellist on the hit HBO series Oz.

Absolutely Mindy 
XM Kids - XM 116 
8 PM ET 
Absolutely...Bill?! That's right -- Children's Recording Artist and Author Bill Harley plays around on the Absolutely Mindy Show.

Live In Studio: The Tragically Hip 
VH1 Radio - XM 26 
8 PM ET 
Our favorite Canadian rockers cross the border to give us a rare acoustic performance of some of their biggest hits.

-= Saturday =- 
Reel Time 
Cinemagic - XM 27 
11 AM ET 
Chris Sanders and Clark Spencer, co-director and producer of Disney's newest feature film, Lilo and Stitch talk about all aspects of the film including the origin and evolution of the character Stitch, the soundtrack, animation and if fish like peanut butter and jelly sandwiches.

Witness III 
Vox - XM 112 
Noon ET 
In honor of Black Music Month we reprise our series of programs examining the African-American music experience in America. Phillip Brunelle of the Plymouth Music Series guides us "Towards the Future" with composers from the last decades of the 20th century.

The Best of BabbleOn 
BabbleOn - XM 167 
2 PM ET 
Check out LMNT, currently on tour with Britney Spears... The boyband give a little dating advice to Red as they get cozy in the Love Shack.

Stand Up, Sit Down: Jackie Martling 
XM Comedy - XM 150 
4 PM ET 
Featuring Jackie "The Joke Man" Martling, formerly of the Howard Stern Show. Jackie sits down and cuts it up with Mark Parenteau.

-= Sunday =- 
Grateful Dead Hour #717 
Deep Tracks - XM 40 
9 AM ET 
The Dead Hour from Cal Expo, Sacramento, CA - May 19, 1992.

GNC Live Well 250 NASCAR Busch Series Race 
NASCAR Radio - XM 144 
2 PM ET 
Go trackside for the GNC Live Well 250 NASCAR Busch Series Race The Milwaukee Mile: Milwaukee, WI (encore broadcast at 7 PM ET for the working fan.)

LA Theatre Works: Are You Now or Have You Ever Been 
On Broadway - XM 28 
3 PM ET 
By Eric Bentley. Starring: Ed Asner, Bonnie Bedelia, Bud Cort, Richard Dreyfuss, James Earl Jones, and Michael York. In the mid-1950's, the House Un-American Activities Committee began investigating the communist influence in the entertainment industry. This searing docu-drama from actual transcripts of the hearings reveals how decent people were persuaded to "name names," and the steep price paid by those who refused.

Visits With The Legends : Kenny Rogers 
America - XM 10 
5 PM ET 
Country music legend, and Country Music Hall of Fame member Bill Anderson visits with country and pop superstar Kenny Rogers.

Nu-Soul Lounge 
The Flow - XM 61 
6PM ET 
Beatnik Recording artist, Keplyn, is taking over the stage in The Nu-Soul Lounge. Flow with cuts from his debut album, Animus Diaries. Keplyn has been compared to the likes of Isaac Hayes, and Gil Scott Heron, mixed with some India.Arie and Jill Scott. Be sure to check out the schedule for more shows for Black Music Month at http://www.xmradio.com/programming/black_music.html.


----------

